# Trikes



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is there such thing as a trike that doesn't take 6 or 7 kicks to start and sound like it's going to explode? I used to have a sweet little Honda CB100 in the 70s similar to the trike motorcycles that ran like a dream.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang... my neighbor's sounds like this, he told me that they can't change the engines, not sure if that's true, he bought a new motorcycle for his trike he still has his old motorcycle (he tried to sell us for 25,000 Peso's but it's like that he has to keep kicking starting it and then the engine don't sound so good, like it's sticking, it has trouble running. Not sure about the quality of the motorcycles here, it don't look the same. I have heard complaints about Honda here and that's always' been a good running and easy maintenance motorcycle for me to work on.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Is there such thing as a trike that doesn't take 6 or 7 kicks to start and sound like it's going to explode? I used to have a sweet little Honda CB100 in the 70s similar to the trike motorcycles that ran like a dream.


You're talking about the Honda 155cc bikes. The Honda's like that here in the islands are junk--even brand new. Motoposh/Motostar bikes are pretty good. We bought a Motoposh 155 4 years ago. Like any bike it needs and gets tune ups when needed. But it still a good bike and going strong.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

There's a couple trikes in my wife's family and since nobody's ever bummed money for a tune-up or oil change it must never happen! haha


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is just my opinion but personally I prefer the Kawasaki 175 Barako CS. It is a strong bike and is ideal for use as a tricycle. It is the power to get you places that smaller bike have trouble with, especially climbing steel hills. If you maintain it, change the oil, burn good fuel, you should have little problems and it has an electric starter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Barako motorcycle*



JimnNila143 said:


> This is just my opinion but personally I prefer the Kawasaki 175 Barako CS. It is a strong bike and is ideal for use as a tricycle. It is the power to get you places that smaller bike have trouble with, especially climbing steel hills. If you maintain it, change the oil, burn good fuel, you should have little problems and it has an electric starter.


This seems to be the winner here and the most sought after motorcycle.


----------



## Craw (Oct 14, 2013)

From my observation I think it's because of the lack of maintenance of those trikes. Mostly, I believe, it's also because the owners either don't have enough money for the regular maintenance costs or they're scrimping -- with the mindset of "Well, it's still running so I don't need to fix anything..."


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Craw said:


> From my observation I think it's because of the lack of maintenance of those trikes. Mostly, I believe, it's also because the owners either don't have enough money for the regular maintenance costs or they're scrimping -- with the mindset of "Well, it's still running so I don't need to fix anything..."


That and they run them to death overloaded. Changing out a vehicle engine is a major headache registration wise here as well.Both the VIN and Engine S/N are on the paperwork and must match to renew registration. Documenting a change of engine S/N is a major undertaking (can involve multiple visits to Regional LTO office and months while they "investigate" and approve paperwork.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Is there such thing as a trike that doesn't take 6 or 7 kicks to start and sound like it's going to explode? I used to have a sweet little Honda CB100 in the 70s similar to the trike motorcycles that ran like a dream.


Guys, this is a question near and dear to my heart. I plan to be riding 2 or 3 wheels there soon....and have worked on scooters and motorcycles most of my life, so like dependability. And want to buy a 2-wheel or 3-wheel ride in the next month.

Are the bikes being discussed 2-stroke or 4-stroke motors? Four stroke motors have a deeper sound (plus a cam and valves, more machinery above the piston). A Honda CB-100 from the 70's would have been a single cylinder, two-valve, four-stroke motor. Very simple, very dependable. And starts with one kick nearly all the time.

So I am curious about "Honda" 155cc bike engines. To my knowledge, Honda never made a 155cc motor. Are the motors coming from China with "Honda" label?

Are there any "genuine" Hondas in the small bore category? I search the bike ads and see bigger cc sportbike and similar that *are* genuine Honda, but wonder about everything under 250cc. Btw, I know Honda made a bunch of 2-stroke bikes, but I'll take a 4-stroke for reliability every time. *and* easy starting 

pac


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Motorcycles*



pac said:


> Guys, this is a question near and dear to my heart. I plan to be riding 2 or 3 wheels there soon....and have worked on scooters and motorcycles most of my life, so like dependability. And want to buy a 2-wheel or 3-wheel ride in the next month.
> 
> Are the bikes being discussed 2-stroke or 4-stroke motors? Four stroke motors have a deeper sound (plus a cam and valves, more machinery above the piston). A Honda CB-100 from the 70's would have been a single cylinder, two-valve, four-stroke motor. Very simple, very dependable. And starts with one kick nearly all the time.
> 
> ...


Honda here sure don't look like Honda in the US, most the bikes look junky to me and clunky and lacking power for 3 wheel activity. 

My brother in-law and all my neighbors if they could afford one bike it would be the Kawasaki Barako 175 cc, its built stronger and many use this for tiny business stuff, if that's' out of your price range the Yamaha seems to be second on the list of popular motorcycles in the neighborhood, Honda could be last on the list of bikes in this Municipality, my neighbors are very poor and only buy the best. 

They do make or modify, refurbish Japanese trucks for driving and they are really nice and dependable but prices can range from ? In my area I think they cost more but 350,000 Peso's but these are dual cab, Air conditioned and flat-bed with seats and Hydraulic lift.

They Owner Jeepeny's can be bought for 100,000 Pesos or less, family member bought one fully inclosed or has a removable top, price depends on shape and extra's, getting wet and traveling at slow speeds gets old and I don't think they allow trikes on the major Hwy's.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Honda here sure don't look like Honda in the US, most the bikes look junky to me and clunky and lacking power for 3 wheel activity.
> 
> My brother in-law and all my neighbors if they could afford one bike it would be the Kawasaki Barako 175 cc, its built stronger and many use this for tiny business stuff, if that's' out of your price range the Yamaha seems to be second on the list of popular motorcycles in the neighborhood, Honda could be last on the list of bikes in this Municipality, my neighbors are very poor and only buy the best.
> 
> <snip>


mcalleyboy, thanks for the info. That Kawi 175 sounds like the best of the bunch.

There is a bike/scooter dealer in PureGold, any of you guys ever dealt with them? Do they rent?

I know the prices get bumped if you buy from a "dealer" vs buying direct from seller, but without knowing local brands/models I'm more inclined to deal with a shop that I can go back to if the bike needs repair and/or one that has parts so I can fix it myself.

pac


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cash talks*



pac said:


> mcalleyboy, thanks for the info. That Kawi 175 sounds like the best of the bunch.
> 
> There is a bike/scooter dealer in PureGold, any of you guys ever dealt with them? Do they rent?
> 
> ...



Couple years ago the price of the Barako was 77,000 Peso's so have your wife and a male family member go in with the money, haggle the price and you won't need to worry about over charging, I would ask neighbors what the going price is or other tricycle drivers they usually know the price.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

*2-Stroke or 4-Stroke*

mcalleyboy, walked a few blocks of Ermita tonite.

Looked at maybe 5- or 6-dozen of the small bikes.

In this (Ermita) neighborhood, nothing is more than a few yrs old,
none are running sidecars, most do *not* have major aerodynamic
plastic (big shrouds like GSXR 600cc+).

In traffic from airport today 1/3 had big chrome exhaust hanging
out the right side tail, second third were 2-stroke of 50cc-200cc,
and maybe 1/3 were 4-stroke. Overall all the scooters and bikes
were mostly quiet, very nice contrast to US hometown traffic that
has allowed 2-stroke mopeds to run almost *open* exhausts!

Only old time racers might recognize this term "Expansion Chambers"

back then computers didn't exist. neither did dynos. so fabricators...
guys that could weld, ride bikes, and *tune* bikes..determined what
the physics majors figured out decades later, that on a 2-stroke motor,
the shape of the exhaust actually *tunes* the motor!. There are shapes,
and sections, we had 5, then six, then seven. Stinger gave us 5mph topend.
duh.

*Very* glad Manila is quiet. I'm watching MLB baseball, and answering
Expat Forum posts and not a *single* noisy bike has buzzed here in
the last 2 hrs. Back home? Three to five annoying and 2 or 3 off the *


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trikes are cheaply made*



pac said:


> mcalleyboy, walked a few blocks of Ermita tonite.
> 
> Looked at maybe 5- or 6-dozen of the small bikes.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I went through when looking at motorcycles here, they are very cheaply made but they don't cost much either there's fancy looking mopeds and all the clunky bikes, you're gonna have similar situation when looking at bicycles, don't buy a new one unless its branded, visit a japanese bike surplus stores and have it rebuilt, everyone does this if not your bike will fall apart the minute your feet hit the pedals.

Barako 175cc, seems to be the favored clunky motorcycle here, it does hold up and many use it for business.

Nice to see you made it.


----------

